# Am I The Only One Disturbed by Vulgar Language?



## fureverywhere (May 20, 2016)

I mean I'm no prude and certainly younger than many folks here. I mean I use colorful language for humor sometimes, maybe if it's something that really steams my ears...oh and my favorite expression for idiots is douche bag. But for the most part I don't swear out loud very often. 

I grew up in the early 70's and the culture had gotten quite uh hem..."colorful". But even then there were words that couldn't be used on television...remember the Carlin bit on that one? There were words that got blipped out in print. Now it seems like crude language is just mainstream. The culture has taken it's shock value.

N' I don't know if that's such a good thing. I've been at work awhile now and most of the store is people who are twenty-something. When I was in high school the "F" bomb might get you suspended or beaten up. Now it's tossed around as casually as dangnabbit. Maybe I'm just older than I think?


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2016)

Swearing doesn't bother me per se. That said, I don't walk down the street doing the canada goose, ffffffff***. Lol. To me, it is a matter of knowing when and where to swear. Hey, that rhymes!


----------



## tnthomas (May 20, 2016)

They do "F bombs" in movies aired on TV, no effort to edit them out anymore, it seems.    I'm not a prude (by no means) either, but I just liked it more back when there were standards.

Comedians are always good for doing F bombs, but hey, they are doing humorous social commentary, sometimes it gets gritty.     Robin Williams, Chris Rock, Ron White...all doing/did do enormously funny stuff, with a bit of f***ing this a that, as "punctuation".


----------



## tnthomas (May 20, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Swearing doesn't bother me per se. That said, I don't walk down the street doing the canada goose, ffffffff***. Lol. To me, it is a matter of knowing when and where to swear. Hey, that rhymes!



I was unfamiliar with that term, so had to 'google it'.   I really didn't get any consistent definition of  ffffffff***
:shrug:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 20, 2016)

Swearing doesn't bother me.  I do it myself depending on who I'm with.


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2016)

Doesn't bother me, as long as its not too excessive, that seems to be how people talk these days.  I sometimes swear but also watch who I'm talking with.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2016)

Tn, fffffff**** is the polite form ref the sound a formation of Canada Geese make. Yes, it is the f bomb. Lolol.


----------



## Guitarist (May 20, 2016)

You're not the only one, fur.  

Comedians should be able to do gritty social commentary without getting filthy. There's a difference between grit and filth, and if a person can't make a point without resorting to vulgar language then they need to go back to school and take a vocabulary refresher course. If they're doing it for the laugh, it just means they're immature, like little boys (usually it's boys) doing it for shock value.  Although these days, younger comedians, I think they've become inured to bad language and don't even know it's "bad."

That said, I get irritated by the Hallmark Channel bleeping the mild expletives on _Frasier. _ Bleeps offend me because I can't get the gist of the joke, and they didn't film alternative words like some movies do.  

I used to have a friend who said f this f that all the time.  It was just the way he talked, and for some reason it didn't bother me.  Then I picked it up, and THAT bothers me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 20, 2016)

I grew up in a family that didn't even use the words hell or damn. I have to admit I certainly have used them from time to time. I try to over look it with the comedians and if it gets to bad I just turn it off. TV in general is getting on my nerves lately. I use to watch Hells Kitchen but I think it has gotten much more vulgar recently and I'm not so sure much of the show isn't staged. I'm tired of all the sex thrown in as well and that stupid, stupid,loud, background music. I have enough trouble hearing without that!


----------



## Guitarist (May 20, 2016)

Is that a Gordon Ramsay show, Ruth n Jersey?  I used to watch his Kitchen Nightmares 'til the language gave way to bleeps and I thought they were staged as well.


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2016)

I agree fur, people swear now more than they did in the 60s and 70s, as I recall.  But I don't take it literally and I don't think it means all that much.  Maybe stand-up comedians use profanity as a way to loosen up the crowd and get them to relax.  Remember Lennie Bruce who used to be charged and jailed for profanity and obscenity on stage, yet he was pretty mild compared to these days. Times have changed, that's for sure.


----------



## Fern (May 20, 2016)

Those who constantly use vulgarities to express their feelings come down to gutter level.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 20, 2016)

Then if you want to take it way back...Lenny Bruce and Lord Buckley. I mean Lenny was busted for obscenity more than once. But their routines required thought. Not Peter Griffin going " Tits, I said tits ha ha hah ha hah". The cartoons these days are so stupid. I know what you mean though that it can be the individual. Hubby has friends that just string one profanity after another...they aren't angry or anything, just how they talk, then you kind of tune it out.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 20, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Is that a Gordon Ramsay show, Ruth n Jersey?  I used to watch his Kitchen Nightmares 'til the language gave way to bleeps and I thought they were staged as well.


Yes, it is a Gordon Ramsay show and just as bad as Kitchen Nightmares if not worse.


----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2016)

There's a Jr. High School nearby.  When the school lets out, the  teeny boppers are walking home.

I've heard even the GIRLS using language that would make a sailor blush !  F-this; F-that etc.

I know ALL the words and use them on occasion but not within hearing distance of the public.

Many of the words add color to some things one is saying. 

Hope this %#%@*&%^#@  post clears up every %$#@ing thing.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2016)

I only swear when I am angry.  I try not to swear at people.  It does bother me when a person's every other word is F this F that. I wonder why they haven't learned any better words.  I also am bothered when they bleep out mild swear words on Frasier.  I don't mind when comedians swear somewhat but not a whole lot.  I guess I think in moderation is best.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Warrigal (May 20, 2016)

I hesitate to post this but Aussies are the masters of rude expressions.

Here is 100 of the rudest, increasing in rudeness as you go down the list.
Don't open the list if you are likely to be offended and stop when you have reached your level of tolerance.



Spoiler



https://www.buzzfeed.com/chrisrodley/not-here-to-fck-spiders?utm_term=.ytaXJ6gn4#.mlEOEbedV



Most of them I have heard and understand. I use hardly any of them.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 20, 2016)

Actually I found that list highly entertaining


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2016)

Not disturbed at all.  When I was a child nobody in my house used any foul language, my parents or my siblings.  In fact I remember saying the word crap as a teen, and my mother gave me a big reminder that we didn't talk like that in our home.  But I grew up in a big city and hung out with older friends, so cursing was commonplace in the streets in regular conversation. 

 If there's curse words in movies or stand up comedy, it doesn't bother me at all.  I don't constantly curse in everyday conversations, and I have never used curse words even when younger when I was around children or anyone who may be offended.  What annoys me the most is watching a funny comedian on cable TV and having an offensive beeping noise block out all the curse words.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 20, 2016)

I had a weird childhood. My mother was raised in the church, but get a few drinks in or something to make her mad and she swore like a sailor. My Dad even to this day, perhaps he was meant for the priesthood. He used to come to all but covering my Mum's mouth sometimes. Needless to say I wasn't even allowed dangnabbit.


----------



## tnthomas (May 20, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Tn, fffffff**** is the polite form ref the sound a formation of Canada Geese make. Yes, it is the f bomb. Lolol.



They are noisy for sure, just heard them overhead honking in the last week or so.   Right next door to where I work, is a Navel base that has a lake that attracts a lot of birds, here is a video taken on the grounds of that navel base, along the shore: 








*PS the video also shows views of parts of my workplace(the prison) that originally were the* Norconian Hotel.


----------



## Warrigal (May 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I only swear when I am angry.  I try not to swear at people.  It does bother me when a person's every other word is F this F that. I wonder why they haven't learned any better words.  I also am bothered when they bleep out mild swear words on Frasier.  I don't mind when comedians swear somewhat but not a whole lot.  I guess I think in moderation is best.


 I'm on your wavelength Ruthanne. 
 Most swear words are in and of themselves not offensive after the shock of first hearing them. It is how they are used that matters. Used abusively they are extremely damaging. Used with humour in a good natured way, not at all damaging except to the uninitiated ear. Children need to be protected from profanity but unfortunately this is nearly impossible today. As a female I object to sexist profanity because I tend to take it personally.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2016)

Beautiful Tn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2016)

My mother reprimanded me as an adult when I used the word "mess".


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> I'm on your wavelength Ruthanne.
> Most swear words are in and of themselves not offensive after the shock of first hearing them. It is how they are used that matters. Used abusively they are extremely damaging. Used with humour in a good natured way, not at all damaging except to the uninitiated ear. Children need to be protected from profanity but unfortunately this is nearly impossible today. As a female I object to sexist profanity because I tend to take it personally.


Yes, it is how they are used.  I am bothered by most things that are sexist.


----------



## Laurie (May 21, 2016)

As a forty year vet I can swear loud and long, and not only in English but never in mixed or gentle company.

My wife has heard the occasional s**t or b****r but only in moments of stress such as hitting thumb with hammer or dropping a laptop.

My son, also a vet, at one time on the same base, has never heard me swear, nor have I heard him ever do so.

In fact, within the family s**t is known as "Mum's Word" because my son, paying a visit one day, came in the back door just as she dropped a plate, and she had not realised she was no longer alone.

His "Mother!  (_Al__ways "mother" when he was displeased) _I heard that."  kept her chastened for days!

Time and place, time and plae.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> I hesitate to post this but Aussies are the masters of rude expressions.
> 
> Here is 100 of the rudest, increasing in rudeness as you go down the list.
> Don't open the list if you are likely to be offended and stop when you have reached your level of tolerance.
> ...



Colourful!  Learned some new ones.  And I thought Scots has colourful language!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

A few Scottish terms:

https://www.buzzfeed.com/hilarywardle/awrite-fannybaws?utm_term=.hk94K4kNQa#.dfrp6pKDNO

http://www.youswear.com/index.asp?language=Scottish


----------



## Warrigal (May 21, 2016)

Most of that would pass right over my head unless I had access to a translator.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Most of that would pass right over my head unless I had access to a translator.



I understand about 95% of what I hear.  But I still hear new terms once in a while.


----------



## IKE (May 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Swearing doesn't bother me.  I do it myself depending on who I'm with.



Same with me.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

I seem to be swearing a lot more the last few months - at the tv, or radio, or newspapers, or articles online.  And these sentences usually include the word 'Trump'.  layful:


----------



## ossian (May 21, 2016)

Swearing does not bother me much. It depends on the intent behind how it is used. However, the one that has always bothered me, for some reason, is the 'motherf'er' term. It is not used often here but I have always felt it to be a really offensive expletive and it surprised me how 'acceptable' it seemed to be in the US.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

ossian said:


> Swearing does not bother me much. It depends on the intent behind how it is used. However, the one that has always bothered me, for some reason, is the 'motherf'er' term. It is not used often here but I have always felt it to be a really offensive expletive and it surprised me how 'acceptable' it seemed to be in the US.



I don't like mf either.  I've become used to hearing the c*** word now but at first I hated it.  Americans seem to find it more offensive than over here.  Along with millions of others I found its accidental use on a radio programme a few years ago hilarious.  Some people were driving to work and nearly crashed their cars with laughter.  Even my American family had heard about this.  I'm sure you know the one I mean...
We were listening to it live as we do every morning.  My husband was walking back into the bedroom with tea and toast and nearly dropped both as he doubled up with laughter.


----------



## BobF (May 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't like mf either.  I've become used to hearing the c*** word now but at first I hated it.  Americans seem to find it more offensive than over here.  Along with millions of others I found its accidental use on a radio programme a few years ago hilarious.  Some people were driving to work and nearly crashed their cars with laughter.  Even my American family had heard about this.  I'm sure you know the one I mean...
> We were listening to it live as we do every morning.  My husband was walking back into the bedroom with tea and toast and nearly dropped both as he doubled up with laughter.



I listened to the entire post but never understood enough words to be able to understand any cursing.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

BobF said:


> I listened to the entire post but never understood enough words to be able to understand any cursing.



The interviewer accidentally introduced Jeremy Hunt as Jeremy C***.  The funny part was the guy really is one!  A conservative politician.  The interviewer trying not to laugh was actually the funniest part.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 21, 2016)

...doesn't bother me either, as long as it is not continuous.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> ...doesn't bother me either, as long as it is not continuous.



Some comedians use f*** every 5 words.  That's going overboard.  And some movies as well.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 21, 2016)

I was raised in a conservative household and I remember being stunned when I heard my father used the word "damn" outside of the house!  That said, my husband, also raised in a quiet conservative household, was in the USNavy for 12 years.  I know it bothered him when the guys felt they had to be a vulgar as possible - just because and I am SURE he knew a lot of terrific cuss words. 

 In my mind, it is a waste of breath and I am pretty sure our 3 sons picked up on that.  They rarely swear, when they are here anyway!  My beautiful daughter-in-law and her whole family seem to be of the same mind since I have never heard any of them swear.  I do agree that the movies - and even TV - seem to go overboard.  The worst was a show from New Zealand, "The Almighty Johnsons!"  I never heard such unnecessary language and cannot imagine that everyone in New Zealand talks that way.  (That said - we watched the entire series because the show was just so off-the-wall funny but it made us both uncomfortable!)

Also, a lot of novels from the early 1900s chastise their characters for using slang -never mind swearing!  I always thought that was funny but slang has easily made its way into every day conversation too!


----------



## BobF (May 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> The interviewer accidentally introduced Jeremy Hunt as Jeremy C***.  The funny part was the guy really is one!  *A conservative politician.  *The interviewer trying not to laugh was actually the funniest part.



Which only shows you to be a rather narrow minded person.    Politics is personal and not at all something to love or hate.   Each of us has a different way of thinking and that is just the way things go.   If talking of party I sure don't like parts of either party or their philosophies.    So I guess I don't have blind loyalty to either of the US main political parties.   That makes our election system good for each of us as we get to mark our choices and go home proud of marking the ballot my way.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

BobF said:


> Which only shows you to be a rather narrow minded person.    Politics is personal and not at all something to love or hate.   Each of us has a different way of thinking and that is just the way things go.   If talking of party I sure don't like parts of either party or their philosophies.    So I guess I don't have blind loyalty to either of the US main political parties.   That makes our election system good for each of us as we get to mark our choices and go home proud of marking the ballot my way.



Oh bloody hell!  You know nothing of UK politics or anything of the conservative government.  You know nothing of this man so have no idea why so many of us thought he did a crappy job.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 21, 2016)

Some of you %&^$! people are so ^&$))% worried about the %^#*^^ cursing, I swear!

Actually, I've never used a naughty word in my life. :bowknot:


----------



## oldman (May 21, 2016)

Being a professional all my life, first as an engineer and then 34 years as a pilot, swearing would never have been tolerated when addressing the public, while discussing issues in a meeting, conversations with the higher-ups or telephone conversations with those that were connected to my job, for example; customers or my supervisor. The word "damn" was tolerated, if used occasionally, but beyond that, I would have been risking my job. 

I attended a conference while I was an engineer years and years ago, back in the mid 70's, and it was named "Effective Communications." The spokesperson leading the meeting made the statement that people use foul language in their conversations so that they may effectively convey their thoughts and to be more expressive. True or not, I don't know, but I do know that to use or not to use foul language in a conversation has always been a decisive issue and generally starts an argument at some point, much like when discussing politics or the Bible. 

At United when we started sending e-mails throughout the company, we were warned that foul or offensive language would not be tolerated. I did hear of a few people that were canned for using bad language and in fact the one gate agent in Dallas had sued the company for being fired when he dropped several "F" bombs to his supervisor after being warned not to use that word when speaking to her. His issue, (believe it or not), was that had he been speaking to a male supervisor, he would not have been offended by the use of the word. Obviously, the judge tossed his suit and life went on.


----------



## BobF (May 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh bloody hell!  You know nothing of UK politics or anything of the conservative government.  You know nothing of this man so have no idea why so many of us thought he did a crappy job.



I know enough of UK politics to say if the folks over there are happy with it, more power too them.   If not happy with it then it is up to the people over there to do something.   That is not my job.

And how does this clear up my idea that you are a narrow minded person.   You can not seem to handle any kind of rebuttal at all.

I know enough about what folks in the US say we should be doing that is wrong and I have the authority to say so about what I see to be total errors on either the FAR LEFT or FAR RIGHT.   Both extremes are wrong and both extremes have proven that more than a bit.   Right now we are in the grip of too many years of far left ideas that has brought the US to the near bankrupt stages.   They refuse to see taxes raised to pay for all the silly things they call caring for the needy.   Taxes are needed to avoid debt.    Both parties need to activate a good system of taxes to pay for the generosity of some.


----------



## oldman (May 21, 2016)

BobF---We are really getting off topic here, but I'm going to write this anyway. The problem as I see it is that the U.S. has 19.2 Trillion dollars of debt. There a few reasons why not many people pay attention to it. One is that we have been hearing the same old song for years about how our Grandchildren are going to have to pay for it. Another is that not many Americans are concerned about it because they figure it's the governments fault for getting us into this mess, so let them worry about getting us out of debt and besides, I have money in my pocket, so I really don't care about anyone else, especially future generations when I won't be here. 

Does anyone ever stop and think how much 19.2 trillion dollars is? In 2015, our spending budget was for 3.2 trillion dollars (I think). Thinking out loud, that means that we already owe the next 6+ years of spending, which we haven't even collected yet. I think the budget deficit for this year is 500 billion dollars. So, if all things stay the same that would mean that in 2022 we would owe 22 Trillion dollars, plus any accrued interest. 

This reminds me of Japan back in the 80's when they went through a similar situation with trying to spend their way out of debt and look at their economy. Almost like our's at 9 Trillion in debt. Japan has the second largest debt in the world. Guess what country is number one?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

Back to swearing.....husband is watching a rugby match on tv.  A LOT of swearing when he watches sports - rugby or football (soccer).  Lots of 'ya bastard, f***, oh FFS, etc etc.  

Our innocent Ugandan daughter learned to swear from him.  She rarely does it, but once at the church community she works at she saw a large guest piling their plate really high with food and said to another staff member that he was a 'greedy bastard'.  This shocked everyone and made them laugh!


----------



## BobF (May 21, 2016)

Ameriscot, I found this in my personal section of the forum but could not find a way to respond too it there.   So here it is "I don't give a sXXt what you think.'   This sure does nothing to change my idea of your nature at all.   You sure love to hate everyone, so have at it.

Your hateful response to me was wrong as can be.    I was not challenging the UK government or the peoples ways so your hateful response was a waste of words.   Try being a bit more respectful to others and forget about the political differences as those mean nothing at all.   They are personal choices, nothing more.


----------



## BobF (May 21, 2016)

oldman said:


> BobF---We are really getting off topic here, but I'm going to write this anyway. The problem as I see it is that the U.S. has 19.2 Trillion dollars of debt. There a few reasons why not many people pay attention to it. One is that we have been hearing the same old song for years about how our Grandchildren are going to have to pay for it. Another is that not many Americans are concerned about it because they figure it's the governments fault for getting us into this mess, so let them worry about getting us out of debt and besides, I have money in my pocket, so I really don't care about anyone else, especially future generations when I won't be here.
> 
> Does anyone ever stop and think how much 19.2 trillion dollars is? In 2015, our spending budget was for 3.2 trillion dollars (I think). Thinking out loud, that means that we already owe the next 6+ years of spending, which we haven't even collected yet. I think the budget deficit for this year is 500 billion dollars. So, if all things stay the same that would mean that in 2022 we would owe 22 Trillion dollars, plus any accrued interest.
> 
> This reminds me of Japan back in the 80's when they went through a similar situation with trying to spend their way out of debt and look at their economy. Almost like our's at 9 Trillion in debt. Japan has the second largest debt in the world. Guess what country is number one?



You are exactly correct about out debt and its continued growth.   There is no reason why our Congress should not take time to apply tax increases to each of these do good ideas and that would likely slow down some of these misguided do good ideas.   Far too much of our government actions has been doing good and not looking at the consequences at all.   We don't want or need a national poverty thing happening.    We need smarter people and smarter government.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 21, 2016)

BobF said:


> Ameriscot, I found this in my personal section of the forum but could not find a way to respond too it there.   So here it is "I don't give a sXXt what you think.'   This sure does nothing to change my idea of your nature at all.   You sure love to hate everyone, so have at it.
> 
> Your hateful response to me was wrong as can be.    I was not challenging the UK government or the peoples ways so your hateful response was a waste of words.   Try being a bit more respectful to others and forget about the political differences as those mean nothing at all.   They are personal choices, nothing more.



Bobf, do you EVER stop to realize that just maybe you need to apply all the instructions you're so free to dish out, to yourself??


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Bobf, do you EVER stop to realize that just maybe you need to apply all the instructions you're so free to dish out, to yourself??



Nope, he doesn't.  His rules only apply to us, not him.


----------



## BobF (May 21, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Bobf, do you EVER stop to realize that just maybe you need to apply all the instructions you're so free to dish out, to yourself??



Absolutely Jackie.   And that is one thing that Ameriscot does not seem to to for anyone that may disagree with her attitude.   If Ameriscot does not care what I post then why is she still posting hate notes on my forum personal site. Ameriscot if you don't care, then just shut up for once.   There is more than just one idea in this world that is worthy of seeing or hearing.

And for you Jackie, I just don't understand why you are stepping in where nothing was written to or about you.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

BobF said:


> Absolutely Jackie.   And that is one thing that Ameriscot does not seem to to for anyone that may disagree with her attitude.   If Ameriscot does not care what I post then why is she still posting hate notes on my forum personal site. Ameriscot if you don't care, then just shut up for once.   There is more than just one idea in this world that is worthy of seeing or hearing.
> 
> And for you Jackie, I just don't understand why you are stepping in where nothing was written to or about you.



If you don't like my so called hate note then stop with the personal insults.  How is okay for you to insult people, but not for us to rebut?

Your opinions are set in stone.  Yet you accuse me and others of being opinionated.


----------



## Cookie (May 21, 2016)

Bob, you are totally off topic and turning this into your own private cesspool.  Stop insulting everyone!


----------



## tnthomas (May 21, 2016)

BobF said:


> I know enough of UK politics to say if the folks over there are happy with it, more power too them.   If not happy with it then it is up to the people over there to do something.   That is not my job.
> 
> And how does this clear up my idea that you are a narrow minded person.   You can not seem to handle any kind of rebuttal at all.
> 
> I know enough about what folks in the US say we should be doing that is wrong and I have the authority to say so about what I see to be total errors on either the FAR LEFT or FAR RIGHT.   Both extremes are wrong and both extremes have proven that more than a bit.   Right now we are in the grip of too many years of far left ideas that has brought the US to the near bankrupt stages.   They refuse to see taxes raised to pay for all the silly things they call caring for the needy.   Taxes are needed to avoid debt.    Both parties need to activate a good system of taxes to pay for the generosity of some.



BobF,    If the only rebuttal you have is a personal attack, then perhaps you ought not do any posting until such time as you gain a *lot* more ability to play nicely with others.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 21, 2016)

Girls! Girls! You are all very pretty! Holy $&#%, talk about getting off topic With my kids I taught them early on that there is a time and place for vulgarity...definitely not in front of your grandfather. I mean my son will be playing video games beside me. He uses a headset and is talking to friends playing the game on the screen. Some of the language I didn't know until my early twenties...goodness me. But he doesn't talk like that normally, so I just try not to cringe.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 21, 2016)

Fracking vulgar language is an exclamation point, attention grab or a sign of ignorance. Take your pick let's be done with this stupid s&%t.


----------



## Guitarist (May 21, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Bobf, do you EVER stop to realize that just maybe you need to apply all the instructions you're so free to dish out, to yourself??



Hahahahahaha! I was just thinking the same thing myself, Jackie!

Back to Ameriscot's theme of language, I used to watch football (Assoc. Football - soccer) with a guy who has the filthiest mouth of anyone I've ever known.  I got so used to it I have found myself since those days cussing out Liverpool and -- today -- Man U when I wanted Crystal Palace to win.  I get tickled at myself but that doesn't mean I don't wish I'd stop.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 21, 2016)

I've spent well over 40 years in the engineering/construction industry.  And, I will bet you $100 you can not find one person who has heard me use a swear word.  I enjoy the English language and can find enough proper terms to insult someone without resorting to gutter language.  When I hear these folks, male and female, who cannot utter a sentence without lacing it with foul language... immediately, I form a pretty negative opinion of them.
I've even had workers removed from jobsites for the use of foul language.  If a crew is working in a residential area, there is no way I will tolerate the shouting of words that could cause distress to the people living there.
I am greatly offended by those who drive through store parking lots with loud rap music blaring obscenities from their autos.  And... I have no problem telling them that.  (Will probably result in me getting beat up or worse someday.)  
Red Skelton and other early comedians could make us laugh without todays vulgarities.  Even Archie Bunker in his rude manner got our goat without lacing the 'All In The Family' dialogue with foul language.

A few years ago, a certain crew was on one of my jobsites for a few months.  As their work was completed and they were being moved to another location, the foreman came into my office trailer.  "I just want to say I noticed something odd about you during our working together.  I don't believe I've ever heard you cuss."  I told him he was correct, that I did not use foul language.  He said it became most noticeable when I would be involved in a rather heated exchange with workers and explain my position with words that made sense, not enemies.  I told him I appreciated his comments.


----------



## Cookie (May 21, 2016)

At one time I worked in an office and there was a young lady temporarily working with us who used to swear like the dickens, every second word was effin this or effin that, in normal conversation that didn't really need the added expletives.  She told us she lived in a certain part of town which I knew to be rather 'rough' so I attribute this to the people she associated with and maybe her upbringing. I'm not against the odd curse word here and there on occasion, but this was really going too far. 

Some people aren't very well read and their vocabulary might be limited, plus they might have some anger issues that they need to express now and then. Sometimes a bit of cursing can be cathartic too, to a degree.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

In certain situations 'golly gee wiz' just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Robusta (May 21, 2016)

My brother is one that drops f bombs with abandon. Does'nt really bother me.. I curse a bluestreak when I hurt myself or when I get really frustrated if having poor luck with a project. I scream wordlessly and throw together a several minute long diatribe of nonsensical curse words and other expletives, works just fine for stress relief!


----------



## Ray (May 21, 2016)

Well, Bob, you seem to have gotten several panties in a wad.

As to the topic, when in a "spirited discussion" if I am told to go perform an anatomically impossible act upon myself, I say, "Cool". Because that means I win (if score is being kept) or it means that the other person is of the type that "feels" things rather than "knowing" them. And, when their view point becomes indefensible logically - their feelings get hurt and the react at the only level they are capable of.

There seems to be some responses of that type (without the profanity) in these discussions.


----------



## Butterfly (May 21, 2016)

BobF said:


> Absolutely Jackie.   And that is one thing that Ameriscot does not seem to to for anyone that may disagree with her attitude.   If Ameriscot does not care what I post then why is she still posting hate notes on my forum personal site. Ameriscot if you don't care, then just shut up for once.   There is more than just one idea in this world that is worthy of seeing or hearing.
> 
> And for you Jackie, I just don't understand why you are stepping in where nothing was written to or about you.



What's a "forum personal site?"


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2016)

Hmmm, therapissed asks, how does one finally differentiate between feeling things and knowing them? Doesn't experiencing an epiphany involve more than a mentat approach? I would think balance is the key. I am not looking for an argument here, but clarity. Always ready and willing to learn.


----------



## tnthomas (May 21, 2016)

Ray said:


> Well, Bob, you seem to have gotten several panties in a wad.
> 
> As to the topic, when in a "spirited discussion" if I am told to go perform an anatomically impossible act upon myself, I say, "Cool". Because that means I win (if score is being kept) or it means that the other person is of the type that "feels" things rather than "knowing" them. And, when their view point becomes indefensible logically - their feelings get hurt and the react at the only level they are capable of.
> 
> There seems to be some responses of that type (without the profanity) in these discussions.



Yes, Bob has a history of this, and has made a 'science' of wadding panties, in an otherwise rational discussion.   The Ignore List is a wonderful thing, will be updating mine.


----------



## Warrigal (May 21, 2016)

Well, if youse can't play nicely, youse can all go root a boot. :grin:


----------



## BobF (May 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh bloody hell!  You know nothing of UK politics or anything of the conservative government.  You know nothing of this man so have no idea why so many of us thought he did a crappy job.



This is what brought me so much grief.   Ameriscot completely wrong in saying I attacked her when it was Ameriscot that created a false charge about me.   How stupid of the post I linked to.     As of this accusation I had not attacked anything in UK or elsewhere.  Anyone really interested in who is causing unnecessary grief on this thread can go back to #42 and before to find some truth.   I guess not blindly agreeing to the far left idea of right and wrong is enough to be charged with being a criminal minded person.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2016)

**~+}+~'#=%*£=>~}{!!!!


----------



## Warrigal (May 21, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> **~+}+~'#=%*£=>~}{!!!!



Should I read this left to right or right to left?


----------



## BobF (May 21, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> What's a "forum personal site?"



On the original page of the forum there is a box called 'Notifications'.   Sometimes folks put really hateful comments in there and I get chewed out for being defensive about notes left there.   Should folks really want to post such nonsense they should do so honestly and publicly.   Instead I get trashed out secretly and then blamed openly for resisting.   Not only that, I get trashed by several others than don't have anything known about what is happening.   That does not sound like the best way to be acting either.

This is usually a good forum but for some that don't follow the forums guidelines about honesty and fairness to all.   Several folks no longer post on this forum and have left me notes about why they have left.   Similar to what is happening to me today.   Sorry as I have liked this forum for some time now and intend to outlive unnecessary nonsense if allowed.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2016)

Warri, this is mermaid script, so bottom to top is de rigeur!


----------



## Cookie (May 21, 2016)

Bob, it begins in post #41 - yours.  Calling someone narrow-minded is an insult, you know.


----------



## Bonzo (May 21, 2016)

Part of life now days young kids old kids all swear chat shows 
films documentarys schools  all sports events if there not
swearing directly at you I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## BobF (May 21, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Bob, it begins in post #41 - yours.  Calling someone narrow-minded is an insult, you know.



Yes, you can say I should not have called someone to be narrow minded.  Look to #42 and you will see I have been accused of doing something I have not done by your number one friend.   I have never accused UK of anything and no reason to do so.   If being accused of being a narrow minded person was wrong then why the out of order response for them.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 21, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> **~+}+~'#=%*£=>~}{!!!!



Translation from Mermaid to English:

"_This fish tastes funny - bring me another!_"


----------



## Gail.S (May 21, 2016)

Swearing doesn't bother me either on TV or in real time.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 21, 2016)

I think it depends on background too. My Mom was a slapper. Even if I didn't know what I was saying...wham. Even if she herself had a salty tongue at times...wham...even as almost an adult the threat was there. She passed in "89 but nope profanity still doesn't come naturally.


----------



## mitchezz (May 21, 2016)

I'm in urgent need of a brick wall.........not for me. Some people bring out the worst in me.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 21, 2016)

BobF said:


> On the original page of the forum there is a box called 'Notifications'.   Sometimes folks put really hateful comments in there and I get chewed out for being defensive about notes left there.   Should folks really want to post such nonsense they should do so honestly and publicly.   Instead I get trashed out secretly and then blamed openly for resisting.   Not only that, I get trashed by several others than don't have anything known about what is happening.   That does not sound like the best way to be acting either.
> 
> This is usually a good forum but for some that don't follow the forums guidelines about honesty and fairness to all.   Several folks no longer post on this forum and have left me notes about why they have left.   Similar to what is happening to me today.   Sorry as I have liked this forum for some time now and intend to outlive unnecessary nonsense if allowed.


How do you get to this original page?  I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Warrigal (May 21, 2016)

At the very top of this page is a tab "Notifications" It is usually blue. If it is green (or red?) then you have received a notification for one of your posts. Most will be approving and may or may not have a comment attached. A negative notification would mean that someone disapproved rather strongly of something that you have said. They would be rather offended and again, may or may not leave a comment. Only two people can see what has been written. It is a private communication. 

I usually leave a comment when I give a notification to indicate that I appreciate the point made or the humour involved.


----------



## ossian (May 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I think it depends on background too. My Mom was a slapper. Even if I didn't know what I was saying...wham. Even if she herself had a salty tongue at times...wham...even as almost an adult the threat was there. She passed in "89 but nope profanity still doesn't come naturally.


Héhéhé....... I laughed when I read this. Over here, a slapper is something quite different. Ooops!  I am sure that your mum was not that!


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> The interviewer accidentally introduced Jeremy Hunt as Jeremy C***.  The funny part was the guy really is one!  A conservative politician.  The interviewer trying not to laugh was actually the funniest part.



That's not funny, that's just dumb.  A guy can't possibly be a c***.  

Oh, wait, maybe if he's transgendered he could?

I wouldn't know.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> That's not funny, that's just dumb.  A guy can't possibly be a c***.
> 
> Oh, wait, maybe if he's transgendered he could?
> 
> I wouldn't know.



You obviously didn't listen to the audio, so you wouldn't know what about it was funny.  

FYI, in the UK men are often called c***s.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Translation from Mermaid to English:
> 
> "_This fish tastes funny - bring me another!_"



I bet it was actually something dirty!  nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

Annie, shhhhhh! People will know! Lolol. FYI merman can also be called c****. Snicker. Humour varies from country to country. I notice cultural differences between American and Canadian humour, why wouldn't British humour have it's own flavour? I think it is arrogant to push our definition of what constitutes funny on other nations.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, shhhhhh! People will know! Lolol. FYI merman can also be called c****. Snicker. Humour varies from country to country. I notice cultural differences between American and Canadian humour, why wouldn't British humour have it's own flavour? I think it is arrogant to push our definition of what constitutes funny on other nations.



It's very arrogant.  I think Canadians probably have a humour similar to British - cheeky.  

Have you taught Philly to speak merman/maid?  Are you going to speak in code on here and drive us all crazy?!


----------



## mitchezz (May 22, 2016)

BobF said:


> Yes, you can say I should not have called someone to be narrow minded.  Look to #42 and you will see I have been accused of doing something I have not done by your number one friend.   I have never accused UK of anything and no reason to do so.   If being accused of being a narrow minded person was wrong then why the out of order response for them.



So Bob...you think it's ok for you to take pot shots at people but it's wrong for them to fire back....seriously?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> So Bob...you think it's ok for you to take pot shots at people but it's wrong for them to fire back....seriously?



Ha!  And all this kerfuffle because I said the joke was on a 'conservative politician'.  An explanation for the audio joke posted.  It just happens that the politician did/does a horrible job.


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

Yes Canuck humour is cheeky, often sarcastic/ironic. Philly is learning my language, soon we will drive everyone nuts speaking in code. Lol. Funny how quickly he picked up the swear words....


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

ossian said:


> Héhéhé....... I laughed when I read this. Over here, a slapper is something quite different. Ooops!  I am sure that your mum was not that!



I learned this word from hubby and I laughed as well.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Yes Canuck humour is cheeky, often sarcastic/ironic. Philly is learning my language, soon we will drive everyone nuts speaking in code. Lol. Funny how quickly he picked up the swear words....



Same here.  I learned about the humour here quickly as I grew up in a sarcastic family - dad and brother.  Always funny.  

Not surprised Philly picked up the swear words quickly!  LOL.


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

So true!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 22, 2016)

Hey, now!

I spoke the Queen's English until I started hanging around with you lot! 

Gosh ...


----------



## fureverywhere (May 22, 2016)

Okay sometimes I come here a bit into my cups and I am lost...to clarify my Mum would slap you for even less off color language than she used...where the post went from there I don't know...


----------



## ossian (May 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> You obviously didn't listen to the audio, so you wouldn't know what about it was funny.
> 
> FYI, in the UK men are often called c***s.


I blame Shakespeare, he loved the word.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 22, 2016)

My view is that spoken bad language is usually spontaneous whereas written would be premeditated and therefore could be avoided.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Hey, now!
> 
> I spoke the Queen's English until I started hanging around with you lot!
> 
> Gosh ...



Ohhh....la de da!  Aren't you posh!  Do you hold your pinky out when you sip your tea?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 23, 2016)

I hate bad words, they really suck...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I hate bad words, they really suck...



I love bad words!  If something really bad or spectacular happens, golly gee or my gosh doesn't express things as much as WTF or FFS!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 23, 2016)

You are a bad girl, and Father Ralphy will be here Friday to try and help you mend your ways...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You are a bad girl, and Father Ralphy will be here Friday to try and help you mend your ways...



Never, never mending my ways!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 23, 2016)

Hell is there for people like you, but it is not too late--yet!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

I'm not worried about hell.  I'm worried about being reincarnated as someone in a third world country or in desperate circumstances.


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2016)

That's my problem with karma, so many people being born and huge populations on earth already, if I were going to believe in karma, then would take it further, probably have to be reincarnated on another planets or universe, as its getting a bit crowded here. 

And does one regress?  Maybe if we have been very very bad? Just in case karma is real, I think it best to be on good behavior, no cussing and stuff -- unless I have a very good reason.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 23, 2016)

OK, Annie, you had better listen to Cookie if you don't care to go with Father Ralphy...


----------

